# Offshore Venice LA



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">Sorry for the lack of posts. Bad weather and a lower unit kept me from fishing a ton. I did make it out for two trips this weekend. I had Rodger Hanvey and his crew from texas on saturday. I made the decision to head long to the floaters since the lump had been inconsistent and the weather was beautiful. I rolled about 35 miles south of the lump and ran into the dead sea (literally) no marks on the sounder, no bait whatsoever. Hmm guess I made the wrong call on that one so I moseyed back over to the lump for an afternoon bite that never happened. Dont normally strike out like that but it happens.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">On sunday I had Ken and his brother and their kids on the boat. All they wanted was action so I decided to head east to Elf. Caught one nice blackfin there and the bite died so I moved north and wahoo fished and jigged. No wahoo but the jigging was productive. We probably caught 10 just undersized ajs and one nice keeper about 20 pounds as well as a couple more blackfin. We did have some suprises though as Ryan proved to be the jig master general with a small OTI jig. He hooked into a big fish that was fighting kinda wierd. About 20 minutes into the fight up popped a 50 pound class cobia. That was nice. I dropped a live hardtail down for ajs and hooked up instantly and up pops about a 30 pound cobia. <P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">About 30 minutes later Ryan hooks up again and we stuck the gaff in another 50 pound class cobia. After that the action slowed and we started losing jigs and called it a day. <P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">Keep in mind in the pic that the Aj was about a 20 pounder to get an idea of the cobias size.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

cobia? REALLY.....

wow


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

glad to see reports again Capt.

I've heard great things about that new Freeman. I watched the progress online when they were building and testing that first one. some very nice lines compared to alot of the other cats. Did you leave the Suzuki's on it or go to another? What kind of ecomony and speeds are you getting?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is DAMMMMNN Eddie, I am trying to sweet talk momma into letting me out of the house again :banghead

I.R.S. please be good to me this year!:angel


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

judging by the fillets in the back of that picture, looks like someone found some yellowfin that day


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Eddie, I guess you win the First Cobe of the year award.:bowdown


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!:letsdrink COBIA


----------

